# الجسد ونظرة المسيحية اليه



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*
الجسد ونظرة المسيحية اليه
لقداســه البـابـا*









بمناسبة الصوم الذى نتدرب فيه على قهر الجسد نود ان نتخدث عن هذا الجسد ونظرة المسيحية اليه هل هو شر ام خير ؟

* الجسد ليس خطية :

ليس الجسد شرا فى ذاته لاسباب عديدة

1- لو كان شرا ما كان خلقه الله ونلاحظ انه بعد ان خلق الله الانسان - وله هذا الجسد - ( نظر الله الى كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن جدا) ( تك 1 : 31 )

2- لو كان الجسد شرا فى ذاته ما كان السيد المسيح قد تجسد ولبس جسدا مثلنا وقيل عنه ( والكلمة صار جسدا ) ( يو 1 : 14 )

3- لو كان الجسد شرا ما كان الكتاب يقول ( الستم تعلمون ان جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذى فيكم ...) ( 1 كو 6 : 19 ) وما كان يقول ايضا ( الستم تعلمون ان اجسادكم هى اعضاء المسيح ) ( 1 كو 6 : 15 )

4- لو كان الجسد شرا ما كان الله يقيم هذا الجسد !! ويكفى ان الانسان قد احتمله على الارض ولا داعى ان يحتمله ايضا فى الابدية !!

5- لو كان الجسد شرا ما كان الله يمجد هذا الجسد فى القيامة فيقوم جسدا روحيا وجسدا سماويا ( 1 كو 15 : 44 ، 49 ) ...( يقام فى قوة وفى مجد ويلبس عدم موت ) ( 1 كو 15 : 43 ، 53 )

6- لو كان الجسد شرا ما كنا نكرم اجسام القديسين وعظامهم زنعتبرها ذخائر فى الكنيسة وبركة وتجرى منها عجائب

7- ولو كان الجسد شرا ما كان الكتاب يقول ( قدموا اجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة ..) ( رو 12 : 1 ) بلما كان يقول ( مجدوا الله فى اجسادكم وفى ارواحكم التى هى الله ) ( 1 كو 6 : 20 )

وعلى الرغم من هذا يتحدث الكتاب كثيرا ضد الجسد ( رو 8 ) و ( اعمال الجسد ) ( غل 5 : 19 ) والاهتمام بالجسد والسلوك حسب الجسد ( رو 8 : 1 - 9 )

فعن اى جسد يتلكم ؟ انه لا يتكلم عن الجسد فى ذاته او الجسد بصفة عامة انما عن الجسد الخاطئ

* الجسد الخاطئ :

انه الجسد الذى يقاوم الروح..

هذا الذى قال عنه الرسول 
( الجسد يشتهى ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد وهذان يقاوم احدهما الاخر حتى تفعلون ما لاتريدون) ( غل 5 : 17 )

هذا الجسد الخاطئ ذكر الرسول فى نفس الرسالة امثلة عديدة من اعماله الخاطئة ( غل 5 : 19 - 21 )

والجسد الخاطئ هو الجسد الشهوانى
وشهواته مادية ونجسة ولذلك يقول الرسول ( اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد ) ( غل 5 : 16 ) وشهوة الجسد قد تكون ( الزنى والنجاسة والدعارة) ( غل 5 : 19 ) وقد تكون شهوة البطنة التى هى الطعام والشراب والسكر او تكون فى شهوة امور حسية تتحول الى عادة مسيطرة او الى ادمان مثل التدخين والمخدرات....

والجسد الخاطئ هو الذى يهتم بالمادة وقد تستعبده

وعن هذا الاهتمام قال الرسول ( اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله ) ( لان اهتمام الجسد هو موت ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام ) ( رو 8 : 7 ، 6 )

وعن هذا الاهتمام قال الرب ( لاتهتموا لحياتكم بما تاكلون وبما تشربون ولا لاجسامكم بما تلبسون ) ( مت 6 : 25 )

والجسد الخاطئ هو الذى يقود الروح والنفس الى الخطأ

فحينما تخطئ حواسه تشترك معها نفسه وروحه فيتدنس الانسان كله روحا وجسدا كما قال الرب ( من نظر الى امراة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها فى قلبه ) ( مت 5 : 28 ) فهناك اشتراك بين الجسد فى نظرة وبين النفس فى شهواتها والروح التى يمثلها القلب....

انظروا الى سليمان كيف اخطأ حينما استسلم الى شهوات الجسد
وقال( بنيت لنفسى بيوتا غرست لنفسى كروما عملت لنفسى جنات وفراديس ..جمعت لنفسى ايضا فضة وذهبا ..اتخذت لنفسى مغنين ومغنيات وتنعمات بنى البشر سيدة وسيدات ..ومهما اشتهته غيناى لم امسكه عنهما ) ( جا 2 : 4 - 10 )
وهكذا عاش حياة جسدانية ..وسقط عن طريق النساء ( 1 مل 11 ) بل يقول عنه الكتاب ان ( نساءه املن قلبه وراء الهة اخرى ولم يكن قلبه كاملا مع الرب ) ( 1 مل 11 : 4 )

وهكذا استطاع جسده ان يهوى بروحه الى عمق الخطية

ولم يمجد الله فى روحه ولا فى جسده بل سقط كله !

حقا ما اعمق العبارة التى قالها القديس بولس الرسول :

(ويحى انا الانسان الشقى من ينقذنى من جسد هذا الموت ؟!) ( رو 7 : 24 )

* اعضاء خاطئة:

قد لايخطئ الجسد كله ولكن يخطئ عضوواحد منه فيدنس الجسد كله ويدنس الروح معه ايضا
خذوا اللسان وهو عضو صغير

ولكن كما يقول القديس يعقوب الرسول ( هكذا اللسان ايضا هو عضو صغير ويفتخر متعظما هوذا نار قليلة اى وقود تحرق فاللسان عالم الاثم ..الذى يدنس الجسم كله ويضرم دائرة الكون ويضرم من جهنم ) ( يع 3 : 5 ، 6 )

وكما نذكر دنس اللسان نذكر دنس العين ايضا

فاذا كانت محبة العالم هى عداوة لله كما قال القديس يعقوب الرسول ( يع 4 : 4 ) فهوذا القديس يوحنا الرسول يقول ( ان احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبة الاب لان كل ما فى العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العين وتعظم المعيشة) ( يو 2 : 15 ، 16 )

ومااكثر الخطايا التى تقع فيها العين
حينما ينظر الانسان نظرة شهوة او نظرة غضب او حقد او نظرة حسد او انتقام او نظرة كبرياء او استهزاء بالغير اوينظر نظرة ماكرة او نظرة قاسية وتتعدد الخطايا وتظهر صورتها واضحة فى العين

وما اكثر الاعضاء الاخرى التى تخطئ...

اليد التى تسرع الى الضرب او الى القتل او الى السرقة او الى خطايا اخرى عديدة
والقدم التى تسرع الى اماكن الخطية
او ملامح الوجه التى تظهر عليها الكبرياء او الغضب او القسوة

+ اخضاع الجسد:

لعل من اهم الايات واخطرها فى اخضاع الجسد هو قول القديس بولس الرسول ( بل اقمع جسدى واستعبده حتى بعد ما كرزت للاخرين لااصير انا نفسى مرفوضا ) ( 1كو 9 : 27 )
انها عبارة مرعبة يقولها القديس الذى صعد الى السماء الثالثة ( 1كو 12 : 2 ) والذى تعب اكثر من جميع الرسل ( 1كو 15 : 10 ) لكى يرينا بهذا خطورة الجسد واهمية اخضاعه وقمعه واستعباده....

ومن الوسائل الهامة لاخضاع الجسد فضيلة الصوم
سواء من جهة اخضاع الجسد بالامتناع عن الطعام وبتحمل الجوع او بالامتناع عما تشتهيه من الاطعمة كما قال دانيال النبى فىصومه ( لم اكل طعاما شهيا ولم يدخل فمى لحم ولا خمر) ( دا 10 : 3 ) وان لم تستطع الامتناع عن الاكل فلتقلل

ومن وسائل اخضاع الجسد ضبط الحواس واللسان

ضبط النظر والشم واللمس..وكما قال الرب فى العظة على الجبل ( ان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها والقها عنك ..وان كان يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها والقها عنك) ( مت 5 : 29 ، 30 )

من وسائل ضبط الجسد ايضا السهر

ونقصد به السهر فى الصلاة والعبادة كما قال الرب ( اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا فى تجربة) ( مت 26 : 41 )
وكما قال احد الاباء ( اغصب نفسك فى صلاة الليل وزدها مزامير) ...

ومن وسائل ضبط الجسد : الزهد والنسك

على الاقل البعد عن الترفيهات والكماليات وعن المبالغة فى الزينة العالمية فقد ركز الرسول على ( زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذى هو قدام الله كثير الثمن) ( 1بط 3 : 4 )

وليعرف الانسان ان الجسد ليس للمتعة والترفيه

+ اجساد القديسين:

هؤلاء القديسون الذين مجدوا الله فى اجسادهم مجد الله اجسادهم كذلك

مثال ذلك جسد العذراء الذى اصعده الله الى السماء

وكذلك الكرامة التى كانت تمنح لهذه الاجساد حتى ان عظام اليشع النبى كان لها البركة التى لمسها ميت فقام ( 2مل 13 : 21 )

وقد مجد الله اجساد القديسين حتى فى حياتهم

مثل وجه موسى النبى الذى اضاء بنور بعد مقابلة للرب على الجبل حتى ان الشعب لم يستطع النظر اليه فوضع على وجهه برقعا ليمكنهم النظر اليه( خر 34 : 30 - 35 )

ومثل وجه اسطفانوس الشماس الذىاثناء محاكمته ( شخص اليه جميع الجالسين فى المجمع وراوا وجهه كانه وجه ملاك ) ( اع 6 : 15 )

ومن امثلة ذلك المناديل والعصائب التىكانوا يأخذونها من على اجساد الرسل فتشفى الامراض وتخرج الارواح الشريرة( اع 19 : 12 )








​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا كتير على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​


*شكرا جدا جدا

مرور راااائع

سلام الرب يســوع*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اخي النهيسى
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


* شكرا جدا جدا

مرور راااائع

سلام الرب يســوع*​


----------

